# Watch those online ammo shipping costs...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just say'n. This was for a single case of 12GA 6 Shot upland game shells. LOL!











-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's some pricy shooting.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Just say'n. This was for a single case of 12GA 6 Shot upland game shells. LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 148379
> ...


Yeah - I'm gonna pass.
😉


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

But the shells were on sale, right?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks like the item amount is wrong. Change it to 1 item and see what it is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Irish Lad said:


> It looks like the item amount is wrong. Change it to 1 item and see what it is.


I can understand that shipping on 84003 cases of shotgun shells


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I can understand that shipping on 84003 cases of shotgun shells


Ha! I didn’t even notice that. I figured that was the zip code section.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL I missed it too. Usually when you click to "estimate shipping costs" they ask for the destination, as they already know the weight and number of items.

Now I'm trying to decide if $150 for a case of #6 upland game shells is really worth $150 or not. Right now, it seems really expensive... but will we all still feel that way in 3 years? I'm pretty happy with all the supplies I bought a while back right now. Seems really cheap now, compared to what I paid then (I have an unopened case of Winchester Heavy AA #8 dove loads I got for $79). 

Wonder how I'll be feeling about these current prices down the road... decisions decisions...

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: I'm happier than ever I'm not a big waterfowler, I really feel for you guys and those expensive loads you need to find. /salute

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was really into waterfowl I hardly ever shot factory rounds. A friend gave me a Mec shell reloader for 12 and 20 ga shells and I already had one for my 10 ga. I still have about 30 lbs of lead shot and 800 or so 209 primers, but I'll use up those primers for my CVA and TC muzzle loaders. That lead will likely get melted down also for my older side lock.

But since I quit chasing water birds I have enough loaded shells to last me quite a while. I do need to load up some lead round for my old Winchester 1200 or find a new barrel for it to shoot lead rounds.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey at least they cut the handling cost out for you! Think you'd have a wiped out UPS guy by the time he got to the 84003 cases left at your door step. 

On a side note, I have found that shipping ammo seems to cost quite a bit more than it ought to. Too used to 2-day shipping for free!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Spend more time making a good blind and setting decoys more carefully and you will only need one box of cheap steel shot loads for two day’s worth of limits, and you will have a couple shells left over.


----------



## DreVaughand (Jul 27, 2021)

What difference how much it costs, the main thing that they delivered all right, and this is now a problem, but I had such things exclusively by royal delivery. International shipping is also made easy with the standard economical airmail service UK Mail Tracking, or customers can choose to upgrade to Airsure, which tracks packages to 30 international destinations. Small businesses, corporations, and even the public sector can find many options with them, from franking machines that can reduce your overhead to bulk mail discounts, marketing tips, online tools to track your deliveries, and eco-friendly solutions to keep the planet green.


----------

